# Canada is 147 years old. Happy Canada Day!



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Canada is many things: big, diverse, multilingual, beautiful, rich in resources, purveyor of outstanding maple syrup.

On Tuesday, it's also 147 years old.,

Moving on..lets get off the other thread folks.

*My question to all of you out there in CMF land is:*

*What do you like or admire most about Canada? * 

*What outstanding accomplishments that we as Canadians have done in 147 years that makes us good examples to the rest of the world? *

Use an example from your own experience in life, or someone else that you know.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

A Case Of You

by Joni Mitchell Printer-friendly version of this lyric

Just before our love got lost you said
"I am as constant as a northern star" 
And I said "Constantly in the darkness 
Where's that at?
If you want me I'll be in the bar" 

*On the back of a cartoon coaster 
In the blue TV screen light 
I drew a map of Canada 
Oh Canada *
With your face sketched on it twice 
Oh you're in my blood like holy wine 
You taste so bitter and so sweet 

Oh I could drink a case of you darling 
Still I'd be on my feet 
oh I would still be on my feet

*Oh I am a lonely painter (carver)
I live in a box of paints 
I'm frightened by the devil 
And I'm drawn to those ones that ain't afraid *

I remember that time you told me you said
"Love is touching souls" 
Surely you touched mine 
'Cause part of you pours out of me 
In these lines from time to time 
Oh, you're in my blood like holy wine 
You taste so bitter and so sweet 

Oh I could drink a case of you darling 
And I would still be on my feet 
I would still be on my feet


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

350 thousand people expected on Parliament Hill today. Temp will be around 40c with the humidex.
Snowbird flypast at noon.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

carverman said:


> *My question to all of you out there in CMF land is:*
> 
> *What do you like or admire most about Canada? *


Maple syrup and Canadian bacon! Just had some with pancakes at a wonderful bed-and-breakfast in Niagara-On-The-Lake where they don't lock the doors 'cause there's no crime here... But even in our Toronto neighborhood that borders not so good area we feel pretty safe, taking subway and walking through the park after midnight...

We came from Donetsk, Ukraine 20 years ago, it's martial law there now, so, as many other immigrants, we often think that natural-born Canadians don't appreciate Canada as much as we do


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> *1. What do you like or admire most about Canada? *
> 
> *2. What outstanding accomplishments that we as Canadians have done in 147 years that makes us good examples to the rest of the world?*


*1.* It's an unfair question as the list is very long, and why I would not live anywhere else [not saying I would not live in another province]. :biggrin:

*2.* Again, there's much to be proud of, from multiculturalism to freedoms and on and on, but with respect to inventions, here are just 50 of them:

THE SNOWMOBILE - INVENTED BY JOSEPH-ARMAND *BOMBARDIER* IN 1937 [been fascinated by this company for about 3 years, in case u didn't know, lol].
http://www.mediatrainingtoronto.com/blog/2013/6/29/50-great-inventions-canada-gave-the-world

I'm ready 2 party with one of our famous talented hotties!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAjfB0XfjkA


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In Canada..........I believe it is the people who make it so great.

As I look about our fine city..........I can't help but notice the diversification of people who now call themselves "Canadian".

Sure.......there are troublemakers........there always will be........but most people are overjoyed to become members of the Canadian family.

I went to school in the US for a couple of years. Nice place.......great people......but it isn't home.........Canada.

We "are" different.........hard to quantify exactly how........but we are.

More socially oriented? More appreciative of diversity?.........or just more laid back?

In our city.........we have a continual stream of "festivals" from different ethnic groups in our main parks.

It is great fun.........culture, pagentry, dance and music.........and my favorite............the food.

We are truly fortunate to live in the best country in the world.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Moneytoo said:


> Maple syrup and Canadian bacon!
> We came from Donetsk, Ukraine 20 years ago, it's martial law there now, so, as many other immigrants, we often think that natural-born Canadians don't appreciate Canada as much as we do


It is very sad to see what is happening in the Ukraine. I don't have any real ties to it, but my mother, still alive, does and she is always listening to the Ukrainian programming on radio and multicultural TV to try and catch up with what is happening there. She used to subscribe to the Ukrainian newspaper published out of Winnipeg, but her eyes no longer serve her at this time, so it's now whatever she can hear.

Canada is a great country. We can lambaste the gov't all we want, but we have so many benefits, like our health care system, Old age security and CPP and other pensions that most of us can still enjoy a quality of life in our retirement years that very few countries can match.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the more famous Canadians was Alexander Graham Bell..who invented the Telephone and Bell (the company) was named after him.
When I took a tour of Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, PEI and Cape Breton a few years ago, I stopped at the Alexander Graham Bell museum in BADDECK NS (on Cape Breton) and toured his museum.
I was amazed how prolific an inventor he was for his day.

He was instrumental in developing the first IRON LUNG, and dabbled with Tetrahedral kites to come up with an airfoil for a airplane back in the early 1900s.
The first powered flight of the Silver Dart was Feb 23, 1909.

The Wright Bros (Orville and Wilbur) beat him by a few years in the world's first manned POWERED flight.
At 10:35 a.m. on December 17, 1903, Orville Wright flew the Flyer for 12 seconds over 120 feet of ground. This flight, conducted on Kill Devil Hill just outside of Kitty Hawk, North Carolina, was the very first flight by a manned, controlled, heavier-than-air aircraft that flew under it's own power. In other words, it was the first flight of an airplane.

but Alexander Graham Bell and JA McCurdy (pilot) carried out the first flight in what was at the time, the British Empire on the Silver Dart...a great achievement for Canada.
http://www.canadianwings.com/Aircraft/aircraftDetail.php?SILVER-DART-234


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

carverman said:


> One of the more famous Canadians was Alexander Graham Bell..who invented the Telephone and Bell (the company) was named after him.


Yep, one of the reasons why the first Canadian stock thst I bought was BCE  And, since it's the financial forum, here's a very patriotic advice from Mötley Fools: http://www.fool.ca/2014/07/01/celeb...hese-3-companies-that-witnessed-confederation


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* It's an unfair question as the list is very long, and *why I would not live anywhere else [not saying I would not live in another province*]. :biggrin:


Why do you always make it so complicated? 



> *2.* Again, there's much to be proud of, from multiculturalism to freedoms and on and on, but with respect to inventions, here are just 50 of them:
> 
> THE SNOWMOBILE - INVENTED BY JOSEPH-ARMAND *BOMBARDIER* IN 1937 [been fascinated by this company for about 3 years, in case u didn't know, lol].
> http://www.mediatrainingtoronto.com/blog/2013/6/29/50-great-inventions-canada-gave-the-world


There are a lot more than 50...that is only a short list.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Hate to say it but well remember the big centennial of 1967.

There just is something about Canada that puts us miles/kilometers ahead of other countries

For me it is the enchanting lakes in Northern Mb, a real spirit in the air---------so Happy Canada Day to all!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok some more trivia..
One of greatest fighter aircraft besides the all weather interceptor CF100 (Avro) ....was designed at Malton (near what is Pearson International Airport, by Avro (AV Roe)
by Camadian aircraft engineers and tool and die makers. Only 6 protypes were ever built and they were ordered destroyed by the Diefenbaker gov't in 1959 (Black Friday)..in favour of the
US made Bomarc missile...which turned out to be a dismal failure and BIG waste of money.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Canada_CF-105_Arrow
This would have been a proud all Canadian design, and if the company was still in existence today..we would have a world class fighter that no other country could even touch.

We wouldn't be in a quandary now about spending billions again on some US made fighter that already has some flaws.


One of our proud but bitter moments in history.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

canada is one of the smartest countries in the world
you have to live in the usa for a few decades to realize how much more well run canada is ...
we are a country with huge, massive potential in the next 100-200 years


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Canada is many things: big, diverse, multilingual, beautiful, rich in resources, purveyor of outstanding maple syrup.
> 
> On Tuesday, it's also 147 years old.,
> 
> ...


 ... I like to be simple :biggrin: so my answers are: 

1. Fresh and clean air + water, just happy to be living.

2. Being so multi-culturally diversified and yet peaceful. (Okay, we're pretty complacent people).

Cheers and Happy Canada's Day!!! Boy, did fire-works light up last night at the CN Tower ... boom, boom, boom, boom ... all very pretty. :strawberry:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. Why do you always make it so complicated?
> 2. There are a lot more than 50...that is only a short list.


1. Scusate, ma non capisco ciò è così complicato.
2. Really? Why I said they were 'just 50'....coz it's the list with BBD.B.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Islenska said:


> Hate to say it but well remember the big centennial of 1967.
> 
> There just is something about Canada that puts us miles/kilometers ahead of other countries
> 
> For me it is the enchanting lakes in Northern Mb, a real spirit in the air---------so Happy Canada Day to all!


Remember this catchy song..it was played on the radio waves for a few weeks before July 1, 1967 and then a few weeks afterwards,

English verse):
CA-NA-DA
(One little two little three Canadians)
We love thee
(Now we are twenty million)
CA-NA-DA
(Four little five little six little Provinces)
Proud and free
(Now we are ten and the Territories sea to sea)

(Chorus):
North south east west
There'll be happy times,
Church Bells will ring, ring, ring
It's the hundredth anniversary of Confederation
Ev'rybody sing together!


(French verse):
CA-NA-DA
(Un petit, deux petits, trois Canadiens)
Notre pays
(Maintenant, nous sommes vingt million)
CA-NA-DA
(Quatre petites, cinq petites, six petites provinces)
Longue vie
(Et nous sommes dix plus les Territoires; Longue vie)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I like to be simple :biggrin: so my answers are:
> 
> 1. Fresh and clean air + water, just happy to be living.
> 
> ...


In 3 years time (2017) 1867-1967-2017..it will be yea! Canada's 150 anniversary..I thinks we need a new catchy song for that...let me work on it..be back with my first draft later.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is my rough draft..needs some work..but it's a start

150 anniversary song for all Canadians (not an official version)

Can-na-da
(Land of multicultural Canadians)
We sing of thee
Now we are 35 million
(We are ten provinces and 4 territories sea to sea)
Living proud and free
Coast to coast there will be happy times
Fireworks will light the skies
It's the 150th anniversay of Confederation
Everybody sing....

North, South, East, West 
You have given people happy times
Peace tower bells will ring ring ring!
It’s the one hundred and fiftieth anniversary of Confederation
Everybody sing, 

Can-na-da
We love you
(You are the greatest country)
Can-na-da
Home of the true north ,strong and free
In fifty years we will be celebrating
Your Bi-Centennial anniversary
Let us look forward to that with glee, glee, glee

Repeat…
Can-na-da


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Here is my rough draft..needs some work..but it's a start
> 
> 150 anniversary song for all Canadians (not an official version)
> 
> ...


 .. not bad ... but don't you have to put an "O" before Canada?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> .. not bad ... but don't you have to put an "O" before Canada?


it wasn't there the original 1967 version. You are thinking of the National Anthem written by Calixa Lavellee. 

but the original version written by Stanley Weir has undergone a few changes..


> Weir's original lyrics from 1908 contained no religious references and used the phrase "thou dost in us command" before they were changed by Weir in 1914 to read "in all thy sons command".[1][9][10][11] In 1926, a fourth verse of a religious nature was added.[12]
> 
> *In June 1990, Toronto City Council voted 12 to 7 in favour of recommending to the Canadian government that the phrase "our home and native land" be changed to "our home and cherished land" and that "in all thy sons command" be partly reverted to "in all of us command.*" Councillor Howard Moscoe said that the words native land were not appropriate for the many Canadians who were not native-born and that the *word sons implied "that women can't feel true patriotism or love for Canada."[*13] Senator Vivienne Poy similarly *criticized the English lyrics of the anthem as being sexist and she introduced a bill in 2002 proposing to change the phrase "in all thy sons command" to "in all of us command."[12] In the late 2000s, the anthem's religious references (to God in English and to the Christian cross in French) were criticized by secularists.[14][15]*




Ok.here we go with controversial subject matter,,and it won't be long before the hornets swarm to sting me on my opinion(s)..but here goes...

I do not and will never condone changing "in our sons command" to some "non gender specific wording" to accommodate everybody.
If it was good enough for our forefathers, it should be good enough for us!

"TRUE PATRIOT LOVE, IN OUR SONS COMMAND" has very special meaning to me...the men that fought in WWI and WWII to protect our freedom from tyranny deserve at least that, lest they stir in their graves for the sacrilege that others... that had no part in the great struggle ..want changed...we as a nation are very lenient and very accommodating but some things need to be left as they are........to use an old tired cliche "let sleeping dogs lie"..


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently Canada's 150th birthday in 3 years time (2017) is called a SesquiCENTENNIAL. 

ses·qui·cen·ten·ni·al
ˌseskwisenˈtenēəl

of or relating to the one-hundred-and-fiftieth anniversary of a significant event.

a one-hundred-and-fiftieth anniversary.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I have no issue with the change to 'non gender specific wording'. Especially since there were in fact women who enlisted in the forces during WW2. And some of those women did extremely important work for the war effort. 

Both of my parents served in the forces during WW2. Neither of them had a problem with the revised wording.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sure lets change the wording to ..ou Canada 'we don't stand on guard for thee" and "in all of our ethnic non-gender specific entities we don't command"

That should make all the new immigrants, that objected the Lord's Prayer and singing of God save the Queen from the schools and some don't even want to pledge allegiance to Canada/the Queen at the citizenship rituals, but still want the free health care and social net and other benefits Canadians enjoy:upset:


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I would have no issue whatsoever in eliminating the Queen as our head of state. Singing God Save the Queen and pledging allegiance to the Queen is more than a little stale. Time for Canada to come of age. Not saying that we should cut our ties but the monarchy is meaningless to an increasing number of Canadians. We do not need a foreign head of state. I wish it had been done when or constitution was repatriated.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ +1.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

This could be perceived as " treasonistic tendencies" in people..but ..obviously it's more of a "biological" problem with them.

Me??? I have no problem bowing down to the Queen or her heirs to the throne..its a sign of respect. But from the brazen attacks on my person <still smarting from the effects and I MAY NEVER BE THE SAME AGAIN)... 
I must show some tolerance, especially on this forum.:biggrin:
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!....and Carverman too (from the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> sure lets change the wording to ..ou Canada 'we don't stand on guard for thee" and "in all of our ethnic non-gender specific entities we don't command"
> 
> That should make all the new immigrants, that objected the Lord's Prayer and singing of God save the Queen from the schools and some don't even want to pledge allegiance to Canada/the Queen at the citizenship rituals, but still want the free health care and social net and other benefits Canadians enjoy:upset:


 ... I didn't know the Queen pays for our health, welfare, and social (OAS) cares. :confused2:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I didn't know the Queen pays for our health, welfare, and social (OAS) cares. :confused2:


She doesn't but the G.G. does..and I was a member of the G.G Footguards years ago in H.S...and he IS the representative of the Queen when she is not in Canada..Harper can't open OR prorogue (sp? parliament without the G.G's say-so.....
....do you think I want to bite the hand that feeds me? GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!...and Harper too!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I would be very happy to see the Monarchy, the GG and the L'sG be abolished from our form of Government. We do not need them. 

I cannot imagine how a person of another faith must feel when they have to swear on the Bible when giving an oath. 

Now, if only we could get rid of Harper as well and restore the Liberals to their natural position of being the ruling Party, all would be well with the world!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

fraser said:


> Now, if only we could get rid of Harper as well and restore the Liberals to their natural position of being the ruling Party, all would be well with the world!


I just love satire! Well done!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> Now, if only we could get rid of Harper as well and r*estore the Liberals to their natural position of being the ruling Party, all would be well with the world!*


----------

